# Probleme de disque dur externe pour copier des dossiers



## spotili (13 Avril 2009)

Je cherche a copier des dossiers de mon macbook sur un disque dur externe Iomega qu'un ami m'a prété. Cet ami a un PC.
Mon probleme se résume dans le fait que je ne peux pas copier de dossiers sur son disque dur car ils me disent que le disque ne peut pas etre modifié.

Comment dois je faire pour pouvoir debloquer cette option ???? et pour pouvoir copier mes documents sur son disque ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Il est formaté en NTFS le disque dur?


----------



## DeepDark (13 Avril 2009)

spotili a dit:


> Je cherche a copier des dossiers de mon macbook sur un disque dur externe Iomega qu'un ami m'a prété. Cet ami a un PC.
> Mon probleme se résume dans le fait que je ne peux pas copier de dossiers sur son disque dur car ils me disent que le disque ne peut pas etre modifié.
> 
> Comment dois je faire pour pouvoir debloquer cette option ???? et pour pouvoir copier mes documents sur son disque ?
> ...



 

Fil (unique ) à lire : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------

